# walnut logs



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

i just bought a couple of walnut logs that are13" in diameter. one is 15' and one is 17' and a bonut log of 8' that is also about 13" in diameter.

i was just wondering how may bd ft a lumber a guy could expect from this. i have a friend that has a new bandsaw mill and wants to play a little.

i bought all three logs for 100 bucks. did i get roll or is this a good deal

any help appreciated

kendall


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I use this calculator. Using the doyle scale you have around 200 board feet. With walnut you won't have that much useable lumber unless you plan on using the sapwood also, since the trees are so skinny.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the calculator.

i do almost all craft things and stuff so sap wood and figure and knots are not a problem.

im hoping for some really wild grain but i wont get that lucky i bet

thanks for the help

too bad im not a turner i bet i could get some nice stuff out of this

kendall


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I forgot to add, take pictures! I just love seeing the logs getting milled. I'm going to a farm tomorrow to score some free logs myself that I will be milling and also using to heat the shop next winter.


----------



## KevinG (May 8, 2009)

Here is my quick and handy way of figuring. Measure the smaller end of the log in inches. Subtract 2 and square the number. Divide by 12. Multiply by the length of the log in feet to get estimate of footage. 

My sawyer only cuts 1 inch off of each side to square the log, some (maybe most) will go 2 inches. (I don't mind having bark or untrimmed edges on the outside boards). If this is your case, Subtract 4 before you square and proceed. I estimated my last batch at 1400 bd ft and ended up with 1340 actual. 

I guesstimate your logs at 400 (assuming that they are straight and won't take a whole lot to square up). Putting your cost at 25 cents per bd ft + whatever your bud charges you to saw.

Going with a 2" slab puts you at 270 ft. 37 cents per foot still not bad for walnut.

Walnut takes a long time to air dry. Figure a year and a half at least. Sticker well and often to prevent bowing or twisting. Also, the sawdust from walnut is toxic to some animals and to some plants. 

Good Luck!


----------



## KevinG (May 8, 2009)

Just a note: A lot of the scales used in the industry are against the seller and in favor of the buyer. Having my own logs cut for my own use, I get to determine the best use of them. My sawyer wants as many board feet as possible, because I pay him by the foot.

Industry scales are mainly used to sell logs to mills and have built in loss for sap, knots, pith, flitches, etc. 

Just my opinion and minor experience.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

well i went and picked up the walnut logs. turned out to be a blow down branch. not a lot of long straight stuff but i took it anyway hoping for maybe some wild grain in the stuff.

only good thing was the guy i got it from said his boss has 8 walnut trees that he wants taken down and hauled away. to dark to stop and look at them but something to look into,

one more questions. if i cut some of the logs into turning blanks should a guy seal both ends right away or do you just let them dry in the log and cut the blanks later?

thanks for all the help

kendall


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

This time of year you will surely want to seal the ends. Trees are at their highest moisture content right now.

I'm glad I am not the only one running in circles trying to get some walnut logs........


----------

